# Stuffing/Loading Feeders



## s3rous (Apr 3, 2003)

Do you guys try to load your feeders by feeding them tons before the Ps eat them? It seems like this would make them more nutritious. What do you guys think? I have been trying by feeding tons of Omega one to the feeders a couple days and right before they go in. I hear feeders in general are not that good for the Ps, but what about if they are full of omega one? Also, how long should you quarantine before feeding? I do for a week or 2 and half the golds die.

Thanks,.
later


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I really dont see the reason for all this unless you were to keep feeding those feeders with Omega One for months. Reason why is that when you eat food, your body doesnt absord minerals, protien.. ect in just a couple weeks. And by then, even after propper feeding your fish, Its still not enough to say wether its safe or not for your Ps because of condtions of your water.. blah blah blah. Goldfishes are just plain junk food.

Just change on 98 cents from a dollar...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I feed my feeders pellets that my Ps will not eat. Had them so I had to use someway!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well fed feeders sounds ok to me!


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

I can see the method behind the madness but I don't think it really makes a difference


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

id give the feeders a good 4 weeks to be safe and treat them with the basic treatments as well even before any symptoms show just to be as safe as possible :smile:


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

i dont stuff my feeders


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i stuff my feeders.


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

Whether or not the feeders absorb all the vitamins ect. in the flake food, will the p's still get the vitamins by eating the feeders? Does a feeders stomach full of flakes in the p's stomach equal extra nutrition?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

maggot said:


> Whether or not the feeders absorb all the vitamins ect. in the flake food, will the p's still get the vitamins by eating the feeders? Does a feeders stomach full of flakes in the p's stomach equal extra nutrition?


 I dont think nutrition gets passed on to 3rd parties...


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

I jes throw my feeders right in. It goes against what alot of people say but I do it anyways and have been and have had no problems so far.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

We just get the feeders and put them in and when we need more we go to the store and get some but the p's have been eating shrimp mostly .


----------

